# (acpid) Deprecated /proc/acpi/event support ¿?

## opotonil

Hola,

Pues nada que estaba compilando un nuevo kernel (2.6.23-gentoo-r3) y en la seccion "Power management options (ACPI, APM)" --> "ACPI Support (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support" veo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Deprecated /proc/acpi/event support
> 
> A user-space daemon, acpi, typically read /proc/acpi/event
> ...

 

Pero si no marco esta opcion el demonio acpid no se me inicia correctamente, da un error de que no encuentra "/proc/acpi/event", asi que la cuestion es que no consigo encontrar la opcion del kernel que sustituye a esta, si es que la hay ya que la otra posibilidad que se me ocurre es que se necesite una version mas nueva de acpid que soporte los eventos "netlink" en vez de usar los de "/proc/acpi/event".

Muchas gracias y salu2.

----------

## mimosinnet

¿Has encontrado alguna solución? Tengo exactamente el mismo problema. Gracias.

```
# uname -a

Linux joanet 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 
```

----------

## Coghan

Intentad lo que dice en este hilo https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-636572-highlight-proc+acpi+event.html poner acpid en el boot runlevel para que inicie antes que hal.

----------

## mimosinnet

Muchísimas gracias! Se ha solucionado. Abrazos!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## opotonil

Pues a mi no...

he quitado acpid del default y el battery y lo he añadido al boot:

```

# /etc/init.d/acpid status

 * status:  stopped

# /etc/init.d/acpid start

 * Starting acpid ...

acpid: can't open /proc/acpi/event: No such file or directory             [ !! ]

```

El error es distinto del comentado en el post de Coghan, en mi caso es que no lo encuentra y en el del otro post es que esta ocupado.

mimosinnet podrias pasarme tu configuracion acpi del kernel a ver que tenemos distinto ¿?

Gracias y salu2.

PD: de todas maneras dejo acpid en el nivel boot que me parece mejor...

----------

## mimosinnet

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> Pero si no marco esta opcion el demonio acpid no se me inicia correctamente, da un error de que no encuentra "/proc/acpi/event", asi que la cuestion es que no consigo encontrar la opcion del kernel que sustituye a esta, si es que la hay ya que la otra posibilidad que se me ocurre es que se necesite una version mas nueva de acpid que soporte los eventos "netlink" en vez de usar los de "/proc/acpi/event".

 

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> El error es distinto del comentado en el post de Coghan, en mi caso es que no lo encuentra y en el del otro post es que esta ocupado. 

 

Tienes razón. En mi caso tenía una combinación de los dos, y al activar /proc/acpi/event en el kernel + ejecutar acpid en el boot level, me desaparece el error. 

En otro ordenador (portatil) no tengo activado /proc/acpi/event en el kernel, y vuelve a aparecerme el error. Estoy mirando a ver si hay alguna otra alternativa, a ver qué significa "These events are now delivered to user-space via either the input layer, or as netlink events". El portátil va a tener usuarias KDE, necesito que hal funcione, y parece que hal depende de /proc/acpi/event. Voy a mirar un poco más y, si finalmente no encuentro nada, activaré /proc/acpi/event en el kernel.

Abrazos!

UPDATE: Finalmente he activado el /proc/acpi/event en el kernel. Abrazos!

----------

## Coghan

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> Pues a mi no...
> 
> he quitado acpid del default y el battery y lo he añadido al boot:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Lógicamente esto es así, si quieres usar acpid necesariamente deberás habilitar en el kernel CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y no queda otra.

----------

## opotonil

Y hay alguna alternativa a acpid, algun otro demonio para el control de la acpi que use "netlink events" en vez de "/proc/acpi/event". Digo yo que si la opcion esta marcada como "deprecated" tiene que existir o estar a punto de salir, imagino, una version de acpid que no dependa de "/proc/acpi/event"  ¿?

Gracias y salu2.

----------

## Coghan

Has intentado seguir esta guía http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/power-management-guide.xml aún no está traducida, habrá que pelearse con ella.

acpid, no está en desuso sino la opción event del kernel. En la guía habla de sys-power/powermgmt-base personalmente aún no lo he probado, pero parece que la guía es el camino.  :Laughing: 

----------

## opotonil

Si, es la guia que he seguido. Tambien esta en español aunque mas anticuada http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/power-management-guide.xml normalmente uso las guias en ingles, que estan mas actualizadas, apoyandome en la correspondiente en español para lo que no entiendo que mi ingles... no llega a aceptable.

Si te fijas en la guia utilizan tanto "sys-power/acpid" como "powermgmt-base" (tengo los dos instalados), no es que este muy seguro pero yo diria que "acpid" se encarga de controlar la acpi en si, los eventos, y de alguna manera de comunica con "powermgmt-base", pasandoselos, que es quien ejecuta los scripts de cambio de nivel de ejecucion, etc.

Gracias y salu2.

--- EDITADO ---

Parece que en el tracker del proyecto acpid hay un bug abierto (https://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=1809944&group_id=33140&atid=407341) aunque no es que se de mucha informacion, en el se habla de otro bug abierto en debian (http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=440870) pero parece que en este lo relacionan con hal (ya se hablo mas arriba de esto) que no parece ser mi problema.

Y en el foro de fedora (https://fcp.surfsite.org/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=43390&forum=11) dicen:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Yes, acpid will have to be ported, but it takes some time. But
> 
> meanwhile, I think it is useful to enable old code.
> ...

 

asi que por lo visto, segun esto, hay que esperar a una nueva version del demonio acpid.

----------

## opotonil

Espero no estar abriendo mucho la bocaza, pero parece que acpid va a pasar a la historia... con el nuevo kernel 2.6.25-r6 y las siguientes opciones (para core2 duo):

```

[*] CPU Frequency scaling

[ ]   Enable CPUfreq debugging

< >   CPU frequency translation statistics

Default CPUFreq governor (conservative)  --->

-*-   'performance' governor

<M>   'powersave' governor

< >   'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling

<M>   'ondemand' cpufreq policy governor

-*-   'conservative' cpufreq governor

*** CPUFreq processor drivers ***

<*>   ACPI Processor P-States driver

< >   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 PowerNow!

< >   Intel Enhanced SpeedStep (deprecated)

< >   Intel Pentium 4 clock modulation

*** shared options ***

[ ]   /proc/acpi/processor/../performance interface (deprecated)

```

me esta tirando perfectamente el kpowersave sin tener instalado acpid... me queda probar si los scripts de Gentoo siguen funcionando para cambiar de runlevel.

Salu2.

--- EDITADO ---

Pues va a ser que no, o por lo menos con al desenchufar el AC con:

```

tail -f /var/log/messages | grep "received event"

```

no se recibe ningun evento, aunque si que se nota que cambia el brillo del monitor.

-- RE-EDITADO --

Lo gracioso es que despues de compilar otra vez con "Deprecated /proc/acpi files", "Deprecated power /proc/acpi directories" y "Deprecated /proc/acpi/event support" e iniciando con bateria al enchufar el AC recibo un evento:

```

Jul  4 22:05:55 laptop acpid: received event "battery BAT0 00000080 00000001"

Jul  4 22:05:55 laptop acpid: received event "processor CPU0 00000081 00000000"

Jul  4 22:05:55 laptop acpid: received event "processor CPU1 00000081 00000000"

Jul  4 22:06:07 laptop acpid: received event "battery BAT0 00000081 00000000"

```

y la UPS a la que esta conectado el transformador no creo que tenga nada que ver, ni de coña.   :Confused: 

----------

